

Top social networks for engagement - some suprises - jeremyliew
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2007/07/23/top-social-networks-for-engagement-some-suprises/

======
mattculbreth
I think you have to consider buzz and momentum, especially with the developer
crowd. It's pretty clear that Facebook is winning there, and may very well be
the only game in town. Let's take these stats again in six months and see
where we are.

(I say this not even using Facebook very much, but it's pretty clear that the
demographics and momentum favor it.)

